# Nico Robin vs Diamante



## Probablyanotherotaku (Mar 15, 2015)

(Stupid intro you can skipo:

Hello all the Zoro-fanboys, Nami-haters & the rest of the One Piece fandom! 
I've been stalking the one piece section of narutoforums anonymously for quite a while and hey, whilst procrastinating studying for my geography test (oh shit my teacher's gonna go mad), I decided to create an account w̶h̶i̶c̶h̶ ̶I̶'̶l̶l̶ ̶p̶r̶o̶b̶a̶b̶l̶y̶ ̶n̶e̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶a̶g̶a̶i̶n̶ ̶a̶f̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶.
Oh also, I'm a stupid Robin-fanboy so in case I _will _ be a rebellious highschool student and decide to spend my free time on forums like this one, like 99% of my posts will be about Robin-senpai (oh dang Bartolomeo I feel you//)  )

So even tho I don't think Robin would win, I'm just wondering how well you guys think she would fare against Diamante. I mean, the past few chapters (773 and onward)  have really increased my Robin-fanboy-ish feelings so I just don't know how strong this chick is, like, our precious book nerd just took one of Diamante's stronger attack (of course, not in the same, impressive way Kyros took it) and barely flinched (woohoo you go Robin (y) )  

Oh, so ehm, how do you think this fight would play out? 

(Also this stupid kiddo has a low self-esteem so you guys better not tell me how I'm a stupid shit or else you'll get a 20 pages long rant about how low my self esteem is #thuglife #It'snoteventhatlow)


----------



## Atlas (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm sure Diamante's df is pretty much a counter to Robin's.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2015)

Not if she knows how to tie a knot .


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 15, 2015)

Diamante is too much for her. 

Sanji > Kyros > Diamante >> Franky > Robin 

Diamante mid diffs.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 15, 2015)

Robin mid diff


----------



## ciigan (Mar 16, 2015)

Robin wins,
a DF against a DF, and in this case Robin does have an upper hand haha


----------



## trance (Mar 16, 2015)

He's weak but not _that_ weak.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 16, 2015)

SO diamante mid diffs, but Nami can't even beat an exectuve like Dellinger. Riigghhhtttt....


----------



## Amol (Mar 16, 2015)

Robin slaps the shit out of Diamante 
[sp]Completely logically and rationally speaking Diamante should win even if he doesn't deserve it.  [/sp]


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 16, 2015)

Robin doesn't even consider herself to be in the same league as Diamante. Winner is obvious especially when you look at how Diamante's DF is a perfect counter to Robin's otherwise troublesome hax.


----------



## Luke (Mar 16, 2015)

Diamante butchers her, low difficulty.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 16, 2015)

My heart says Robin, my brain says Diamante.


----------



## Probablyanotherotaku (Mar 16, 2015)

Issho said:


> My heart says Robin, my brain says Diamante.



Ugh I feel you


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 16, 2015)

Didn't Robin receive a critical hit from the spike toys falling from the sky?

Diamante low-diffs.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 16, 2015)

Wave said:


> Didn't Robin receive a critical hit from the spike toys falling from the sky?



I think so.


----------



## Probablyanotherotaku (Mar 16, 2015)

Wave said:


> Didn't Robin receive a critical hit from the spike toys falling from the sky?
> .



She did, although she proceeded to shrug it off and pretended like it never happened. (The wound she received seemed quite serious on the other hand ...)


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2015)

Robin demonstrated the reactions to react to Diamante's attacks and the ability to defend them to a certain extent. However she lacks to offensive might necessary to overcome Diamante's defenses and she lacks the defensive might to continuously defend Diamante's attacks pushing things into a stamina contest. Unless she pulls an Usopp and manifests CoA, Diamante should take her down with some variation of Mid-Diff.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 16, 2015)

Diamante wins with mid to high difficulty, IMO.


----------



## Germa 66 (Jan 20, 2022)

And people legit think she can beat Cavendish

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## trance (Jan 20, 2022)

robin low diffs


----------



## Amol (Jan 21, 2022)

Robin fodderizes him.


----------



## charles101 (Jan 21, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> And people legit think she can beat Cavendish


She basically did. Without breaking a sweat. In a one second or so.


----------



## Chip Skylark (Jan 21, 2022)

OP would be so proud of how far Robin's come


----------



## Germa 66 (Jan 21, 2022)

charles101 said:


> She basically did. Without breaking a sweat. In a one second or so.


No she didn’t. With plenty of prep time she caught speed based mindless murderer Hakuba off guard with her flower flower power. She then struggled to hold onto him even with Cavendish surpressing Hakuba’s strength.

Cavendish is as strong as Chinjao and G2 Luffy. Robin ain’t stopping any of them in an actual fight, only delay with some pis.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 21, 2022)

Black Maria shit stomps Diamante, she's probably closer to DD than to Diamante

Robin breaks his steel self in two




Germa 66 said:


> She then struggled to hold onto him even with Cavendish surpressing Hakuba’s strength.


you realize she was struggling because she didn't just break his spine, because he was an ally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Jan 21, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Black Maria shit stomps Diamante, she's probably closer to DD than to Diamante
> 
> Robin breaks his steel self in two
> 
> ...


This is DR Robin tho as per when the thread was made. And Robin can’t break steel even now.

Headcanon. She didn’t even know who Hakuba was at first. She didn’t break anything because she couldn’t, it was a delay of the inevitable. Hakuba murders Robin and she was only saved because she saw him coming from miles away and was prepared


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 21, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> This is DR Robin tho as per when the thread was made.


God you people and these fucking necros LOL

Yeah DR Robin can't beat Diamante



Germa 66 said:


> Headcanon. She didn’t even know who Hakuba was at first. She didn’t break anything because she couldn’t, it was a delay of the inevitable. Hakuba murders Robin and she was only saved because she saw him coming from miles away and was prepared


Oh really?



Oh, and by the way, I re read the chapter. Robin didn't struggle. At all. She completly and utterly dominated him without a shred of effort. She didn't break him in pieces because she didn't want to.

Oh, and no, she didn't see him miles away, he was about 10m away from her when she got the "!" surprise speech bubble. You can see her turning her head towards Cavendish when he's already moving his asword to attack. She easily dealt with his speed, stopped him with no effort and had him at her mercy in less than a second

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jan 21, 2022)

Both Franky or Robin could have whooped this clown's ass back in Dressrosa, but Kyros needed to have his 15 minutes of fame before being dropped from the plot.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jan 21, 2022)

This is not a shitstomp but still overwhelming defeat.

Robin wins mid-ish diff.


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 21, 2022)

Robin beats him easily now


----------



## Germa 66 (Jan 21, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> God you people and these fucking necros LOL
> 
> Yeah DR Robin can't beat Diamante
> 
> ...


She watched him run towards her. Case closed. She did strain


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 21, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> She watched him run towards her. Case closed. She did strain


Ah yes she didn't have her eyes closed what a fucking cheater eh?
And show me Robin strained

It's fine to just shut up and take the L, you don't need to make a fool of yourself


----------



## Steven (Jan 21, 2022)

Robin stomps.


----------



## charles101 (Jan 21, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> No she didn’t. With plenty of prep time she caught speed based mindless murderer Hakuba off guard with her flower flower power. She then struggled to hold onto him even with Cavendish surpressing Hakuba’s strength.
> 
> Cavendish is as strong as Chinjao and G2 Luffy. Robin ain’t stopping any of them in an actual fight, only delay with some pis.


Plenty of time? She noticed him when he's next to her. 

Facts are:
1. He's not fast enough to avoid getting trapped.
2. He's not strong enough to overpower her once trapped.


----------



## Germa 66 (Jan 21, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Ah yes she didn't have her eyes closed what a fucking cheater eh?
> And show me Robin strained
> 
> It's fine to just shut up and take the L, you don't need to make a fool of yourself




She watched him slaughter everyone downhill then advance towards her. Show everything, fanboy, we even see her see him running towards her in your panel lmao


I won’t even waste anymore time on you, keep pretending Cavendish didn’t have to step in. Go re-read the manga all you’d like all you will see is Robin shaking then failing to be able to attempt to stop the above attack because she couldn’t without focusing all her energy to Hakuba who was being held back by Cavendish to begin with.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jan 21, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> She watched him slaughter everyone downhill then advance towards her. Show everything, fanboy, we even see her see him running towards her in your panel lmao


Anime? LOL

In my panel you see very clearly:

Robin noticing Cavendish was there (He was 10m away from her). Robin was already running up the hill when Cavendish turned into Hakuba and this is the moment where she realizes someone is coming at her



Robin moving her head as she notices Cavendish is attacking her (Mid cavendish attack)


Robin easily stopping him while saying Speed is not useful against her:


Oda could literally not have been more clear



Germa 66 said:


> I won’t even waste anymore time on you, keep pretending Cavendish didn’t have to step in. Go re-read the manga all you’d like all you will see is Robin shaking then failing to be able to attempt to stop the above attack because she couldn’t without focusing all her energy to Hakuba who was being held back by Cavendish to begin with.


You... Are a special breed

You realize that the image you're showing is AFTER Robin released him... Right? You realize that Cavendish literally BEGGED Robin to let him go?



Just look at her trembling:


Oof, so much effort:


Seriously Robin, so much effort might hurt your heart


No Robin, we asked you to rest! you look so tired!



Now drop the anime and go read the manga

Reactions: Winner 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 21, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Ah yes she didn't have her eyes closed what a fucking cheater eh?
> And show me Robin strained
> 
> It's fine to just shut up and take the L, you don't need to make a fool of yourself


So according to that genius every time someone is aware that he is being attacked and wins that doesn’t count. Zoro vs king? Doesn’t count cuz Zoro saw king attack him. Sanji vs Queen is legit instead since Queen didn’t see his opponent

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## YellowCosmos (Jan 22, 2022)

Diamante hard-counters most of Robin's attacks. She can't break and twist him into pieces and she probably can's slap or stomp him with giant-sized fists (he became so thin that nothing happened to him when Sabotage collapsed the Coliseum floor and a bunch of boulders fell on him). However, now that she can use Fishman Karate to some degree, she should be able to damage him directly by manipulating the water on his body (just as Jimbei did to Luffy on FI). There really isn't any reason to think his attacks would work on her. He has no way to pin to her down and she's already redirected one of his sword thrusts. She's not going to sit there and watch him use his iron balls like Kyros was forced to do...

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------

